
I am looking for ideas for a tower defense game - fcurzel
I’ve been learning Unity for a while, it’s now time I build something of my own.
I want to make a Tower Defense game, which is one of my favorite types. 
Any ideas for style, theme, ambientation and characters?
======
jason_slack
I bet if you ask on the Unity forums you might get more specific help.

Also: [https://www.neogaf.com/threads/general-tower-defense-
strateg...](https://www.neogaf.com/threads/general-tower-defense-
strategies.580565/)

